# 11 Year Old's First Blindsolve. :)



## Brian (Mar 26, 2009)

This is my first successful blindsolve, my brother videotaped it while we were on the airplane. The total time was about 10:20 or so. Finally.  Now I just need to get one in competition.


----------



## byu (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice job! What method do you use?


----------



## Brian (Mar 26, 2009)

byu said:


> Nice job! What method do you use?



I orient corners and then use a J Perm to solve them.
Then I use Old Pochmann with the T and both J's to solve the edges.
Not the fastest method, but it will do for now. I want to learn M2 and maybe the Y perm for corners later on. I have my big brother to teach me.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't watch the video right now but congrats on your first solve!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the solve, and welcome to your new addiciton!

;-)

Chris


----------



## TheBB (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow.. I see you've already competed in BLD, _without_ a successful solve at home? I would never have the guts to do that.


----------



## andatude (Mar 26, 2009)

were people around you like, woah this kids good!


----------



## Ton (Mar 26, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 26, 2009)

nice one


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 26, 2009)

Brian said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job! What method do you use?
> ...



That's the same as I use. But I'm learning M2. I've solved it succesfully once (out of 1 try) with M2 OP


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, this makes me want to learn BLD, just to get the feeling of the first solve.
And congrats on the first solve. I can image the people around you and their reaction.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats Brian!


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 10, 2009)

Good Job! I am still working on bld and I am almost there.


----------



## KevinK (Apr 10, 2009)

I had my first successful BLD when I was 11, too. I had a successful solve this past year (I'm currently twelve), so I should be on the youngest BLD solvers list on the WCA statistics page. For whatever reason, I'm not.


----------



## tim (Apr 20, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I had my first successful BLD when I was 11, too. I had a successful solve this past year (I'm currently twelve), so I should be on the youngest BLD solvers list on the WCA statistics page. For whatever reason, I'm not.



They probably don't know your birth date. Try to contact Ron or Clément.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

Next week: 4x4x4 blind?


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 21, 2009)

you look very happy .. Congratulations


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2009)

TheBB said:


> Wow.. I see you've already competed in BLD, _without_ a successful solve at home? I would never have the guts to do that.


What kind of irresponsible person enters a BLD event and wastes stage time even if they've never had a success in the event before?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.. I see you've already competed in BLD, _without_ a successful solve at home? I would never have the guts to do that.
> ...


I did. I knew I could do it but I just never succeeded. My first succesful blind was actually a 2/2 for multi-blind


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I am irresponsible. Shame on me wasting everyone's time.


----------

